# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Κύδων [Kydon, Wirakel, City of Taranto]

## Ellinis

Και επείδη ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας χωρίς το ΚΥΔΩΝ δεν γίνεται, είπα να ανήξω και ένα θέμα για το πρώτο και πιο αγαπημένο καράβι της ΑΝΕΚ.

Παρακάτω από τις πρωτες διαφημίσεις του πλοίου.

kydon.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

γνωρίζει κανείς πόσες ώρες έκανε ?

----------


## JASON12345

...Και κάπου εκεί αρχίζει η ΑΝΕΚ...
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που την Δευτέρα έχει δρομολόγιο και από ΧΑΝΙΑ και από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ούτε το ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ να τανε :Very Happy:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Για την εποχη του πολυ ωραιο πλοιο και καλοταξιδο,ειχα ταξιδεψει μια φορα καπου το 1984-1985 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα πραγματα,μονο οτι ειχε ξυλινο ντεκ και ηταν απο τα μονο πλοια της εποχης που ειχε 12 βαρκες πανω του. και η τελευταια μου εικονα (που σαν να την βλεπω ακομα) ηταν την περιοδο που εκανε το δρομολογιο Χανια-Θεσσαλονικη με απογευματινη αφιξη στα Χανια (μην ρωτησετε μερες,δεν θυμαμαι) και η αλλη εικονα ηταν την περιοδο που το παροπλισαν στα Χανια και περιμενε αγοραστη. (Για εμενα επρεπε να ειχε γινει μουσειο,σαν το πρωτο πλοιο της πρωτης εταιρειας Λαικης Βασης στην Ελλαδα)

----------


## helatros68

Μια φωτογραφια του Κυδων στον Πειραια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80.

kydon.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> γνωρίζει κανείς πόσες ώρες έκανε ?


Θα πρεπει να ταξιδευε με 12-13 κομβους, οποτε θα χρειαζοταν τουλαχιστον 10 ωρες ταξιδι.

----------


## JASON12345

Kai pos prolabene?
OLI tin ora taksideue.
Αμα πήγαινε 12-13 κόμβους τότε θα έκανε πιο πολλές ώρες ακόμα.

----------


## xara

> Για την εποχη του πολυ ωραιο πλοιο και καλοταξιδο,ειχα ταξιδεψει μια φορα καπου το 1984-1985 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα πραγματα,μονο οτι ειχε ξυλινο ντεκ και ηταν απο τα μονο πλοια της εποχης που ειχε 12 βαρκες πανω του. και η τελευταια μου εικονα (που σαν να την βλεπω ακομα) ηταν την περιοδο που εκανε το δρομολογιο Χανια-Θεσσαλονικη με απογευματινη αφιξη στα Χανια (μην ρωτησετε μερες,δεν θυμαμαι) και η αλλη εικονα ηταν την περιοδο που το παροπλισαν στα Χανια και περιμενε αγοραστη. (Για εμενα επρεπε να ειχε γινει μουσειο,σαν το πρωτο πλοιο της πρωτης εταιρειας Λαικης Βασης στην Ελλαδα)


Το αγόρασε ο Λελάκης, ιδιοκτήτης τότε των ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδος, το μετονόμασε* CITY OF TARANTO* και το δρομολόγησε Τάραντο-Μάλτα-Τύνιδα. Ύστερα απο τρία χρόνια το παρόπλησε στη Χαλκίδα και στη συνέχεια, έγινε Τούρκικες καρφίτσες...

----------


## Ellinis

Για την ακρίβεια το ξεκίνησε σε μια νέα γραμμή Πάτρα-Τάραντα η οποία προφανώς δεν τράβηξε. Κατόπιν ναυλώθηκε στη Λιβύη και ταξίδεψε για λίγο Μάλτα-Τρίπολι.
Στην Αυλίδα έμεινε δεμένο για 8 χρόνια, από το 1990 ως το 1998. 

Μήπως έχει κάποιο μέλος φωτο του ως CITY OF TARANTO για να τη μοιραστεί μαζί μας?

----------


## panthiras1

Αν έχω καλές πληροφορίες, έκανε την διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Χανιά σε περίπου 12 ώρες.
Το 1974 με την επιστράτευση, λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων στην Κύπρο, μετατράπηκε σε νοσοκομειακό. Στο δάπεδο του κατάστωματός του υπήρχε ζωγραφημένος ένας τεράστιος κόκκινος σταυρός, όσος περίπου και το μισό κατάστρωμά του, για να φαίνεται από ψηλά από τα αεροπλάνα.

----------


## CHERMA

Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι σωστές. Εκανε ακριβώς 12 ώρες. Εφευγε στις 7 το απόγευμα από Χανιά και έφτανε στις 7 το πρωί στον Πειραιά. Είχα ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές με αυτό.

----------


## helatros68

Μια ακομη φωτογραφια του Κυδων στον Πειραια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80 (η ποιοτητα ειναι περιορισμενη επειδη ειναι σκαναρισμενη).

kydon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σκαναρισμένη ή μη, παραμένει μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, ατμοσφαιρική. Ευχαριστουμε φίλε helatros68.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τους κριτικούς ήταν το Τσύδον 
Είχα ταξιδέψει δυο φορές σαν ναύτης για Χανιά .Με τα κουπιά ,θα πήγαινε πιο πολύ δρόμο .Είχε νομίζω και ένα αδερφάκι αν δεν κάνω λάθος,. το Ζάκρος .

----------


## Alkis

Από ότι βλέπω εδώ, ξεκίνησε ως M/V Wirakel το 1953.

http://members.lycos.nl/kashunja/Kydon.htm

----------


## helatros68

Μια καλοβουλη διορθωση..το Ζακρος δεν ηταν αδελφο του Κυδων αλλα των Μινως,Σοφια,Φαιστος του Ευθυμιαδη. Με την διαφορα ομως οτι ηταν μονο οχηματαγωγο.




> Για τους κριτικούς ήταν το Τσύδον 
> Είχα ταξιδέψει δυο φορές σαν ναύτης για Χανιά .Με τα κουπιά ,θα πήγαινε πιο πολύ δρόμο .Είχε νομίζω και ένα αδερφάκι αν δεν κάνω λάθος,. το Ζάκρος .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια καλοβουλη διορθωση..το Ζακρος δεν ηταν αδελφο του Κυδων αλλα των Μινως,Σοφια,Φαιστος του Ευθυμιαδη. Με την διαφορα ομως οτι ηταν μονο οχηματαγωγο.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο . Λάθος δικό μου . Το μπέρδεψα με το Μινως !Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση .

Αν δεν κανω παλι λαθος το Κυδων το είχε πάρει ο Λελακης και το είχε ονομάσει Τάραντο ,έκανε και Ιταλία κάποιο φεγγάρι και μετά το είχε στην Αυλίδα στα ναυπηγεία και έμεναν μέσα Πακιστανοί και Πολωνοί τεχνίτες

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά τα λες, σε συνέχεια των όσων γράψαμε και εδώ, να επιβεβαιώσω οτι μετά την επιστροφή του από τη Μάλτα χρησίμευσε ως κοιτώνας εργατών στα ναυπηγεία του Λελάκη στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## esperos

Μαστρο Κώστα  είχες ακούσει  ποτέ  ότι  ταξίδευε  με  ραγισμένο  το  μπλοκ  της  μηχανής  του;

----------


## mastrokostas

Όχι! πρώτη φορά το ακούω !

----------


## a.molos

Αφού έψαξα το αρχείο μου, τις βρήκα!
City of ΤARANTO, Πάτρα πρίν απο .........χρόνια.


CITY OF TARANTO.jpg

CITY OF ΤARANTO.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν γνώριζα ότι ήταν κάποτε σ αυτή την γραμμή. Πάντα το θυμάμαι να έιναι Πειραιά Κρήτη.

----------


## Ellinis

Έκανε για μια σεζόν Πάτρα-Τάραντο για το Λελάκη. 
Τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή δεν νομίζω οτι την είχε κάνει πιο πριν άλλο πλοίο και φαίνεται οτι δεν ήταν επιτυχία.

----------


## esperos

Ellinis,   υπήρξαν  στο  παρελθόν  άλλες  δύο  προσπάθειες  σύνδεσης  του  Τάραντα  με  Πάτρα  ή  Ηγουμενίτσα.  Η  πρώτη  με  το  ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.  και  η  δεύτερη  με  το  ATHENIA  πρώην  FLAVIA II.

----------


## Ellinis

Με το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. του  Παγουλάτου εννοείς;
Θυμάσαι ποιά εποχή;

----------


## esperos

Ναι,  ήταν  το  ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.  του  Παγουλάτου και  έκανε  αυτό  το δρομολόγιο  πριν  έρθει  τελικά  και  εγκατασταθεί  στην  Ραφήνα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Έλενα Π" (πρώτο κλειστό επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό για τη Ραφήνα) πρέπει να ήρθε στη Ραφήνα το 1960 και να έμεινε μέχρι το 1964, οπότε ήρθε το "Μεγαλόχαρη" (μετέπειτα "Σκιάθος" του Νομικού).
Σε όσα γράφει ο φίλος Leo να προσθέσω ότι το "Κύδων" πριν πωληθεί από την ΑΝΕΚ έκανε για κάποιο διάστημα το δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη για Κρήτη.

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  Roi,  όπως  γράφει  και  ο  Σουηδός  το  ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.  αγοράστηκε  από  τον  Παγουλάτο  το  1963  και εξ  όσων  γνωρίζω,   την  γραμμή  προς  Τάραντα  από  Ηγουμενίτσα  μέσω  Κέρκυρας  την  έκανε  το  1964  μόνο.  ¶ρα  η  κάθοδος  του  προς  Ραφήνα  έγινε  αμέσως  μετά.

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως απο το Σουηδο που ειδα την πορεια του απο WIRAKEL σε CITY OF TARANTO θεωρω οτι υπηρξε απο τις εντυπωσιακοτερες και πετυχημενες μετασκευες που εγιναν.

----------


## a.molos

Αναχώρηση για Χανιά ! Φωτό απο το κόκκινο φαναρι.

kydon.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία είναι τέλεια.
Θα ήθελα, όμως, να μας πεις και πώς είναι το συναίσθημα να βλέπεις να περνά μπροστά σου το "Κύδων" και μετά πό λίγο να έρχεται και το "Ολύμπια";

----------


## a.molos

Εχω ακόμη στα αυτιά μου το θόρυβο της μηχανής που κινούσε την μεγάλη έλικα, καθώς  περνούσε δίπλα μου στο φανάρι με ταχύτητα και εστριβε αρστερά για να αρχίσει την κάθοδο.

----------


## sdiama

Πω πω πω τί μου θυμήσατε τώρα...
Σε αυτό το πλοίο πρωτανέβηκα 1 χρονού κοπέλι, για να με πάνε στην Κρήτη για να με βαπτίσουν, το 1970. Κάπου έχω και 1-2 φωτογραφίες να μπουσουλάω επάνω σε εκείνα τα πανέμορφα ξύλινα καταστρώματα.
Θυμάμαι, τον εαυτό μου πιτσιρικά 15 χρονών, κοπανιστό από του γονείς μου να έχω βρει μία καρέκλα και να έχω αράξει στο πλωριό κατάστρωμα -που απλωνόταν σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου και μπορούσε να παίξεις μπάλα επάνω του- να καπνίζω κρυφά τσιγάρο, αγναντεύοντας το πέλαγος νύχτες με φεγγάρι.

Αυτό το πλοίο πραγματικά μου λείπει.
Τί να πρωτοθυμηθείς? Τα υπέροχα ξύλινα καταστρώματά του που τα θυμάμαι πάντα καθαρά και τεράστια? Το διπλό πλωριό κατάστωμα που σε κάθε καλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση ήταν γεμάτο με κόσμο που χάζευε την έξοδο από τον Πειραιά, έχοντας θέση, θέα και άνεση μοναδική και που δεν μπορούσε ούτε μπορείς να βρείς σε άλλο πλοίο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊα? Το εκκλησάκι του Αη Νικόλα (αν θυμάμαι καλά), και τους επιβάτες που περνόντας από μπροστά του, έκαναν το σταυρό τους και θαύμαζαν την απλότητά του και την ομορφιά του?

Ισως το ομορφότερο πλοίο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας. Ισως το πλοίο που θύμιζε περισσότερο  κρουαζιερόπλοιο παρά πλοίο ακτοπλοϊας. Μου λείπει!

----------


## Apostolos

Αντώνη είσαι όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

----------


## sdiama

4 φωτογραφίες του ΚΥΔΩΝ. Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η πρώτη φωτογραφία που δείχνει το καράβι ως Wirakel πριν το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ. Φοβερή ανακατασκευή!

----------


## a.molos

Η συνέχεια των χθεσινών αναχωρήσεων.

kydon ..jpg

kydon traffic.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, αυτό το όκι στη πρύμη δεν το είχα ξαναπροσέξει.

----------


## Apostolos

Το γνωστό "πινέλο"

----------


## esperos

Να  βάλουμε  και  μια  πρωινή  άφιξη  του  στον  Πειραιά.



KYDON.jpg

----------


## pmarop

Τώρα γιατί το κάνατε αυτό με τις φωτογραφίες...
Γύρισα πολλά χρόνια πίσω, στα ξύλινα ντεκ, μικρό παιδί (αλλά και μεγαλύτερο) να ταξιδεύω Πειραιά - Χανιά. Και πάλι πίσω. 
Να χαζεύεις από τα καταπληκτικά μπροστινά καταστρώματα τον Πειραιά να φεύγει πίσω σου, το λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά να σου εύχεται καλό ταξίδι και εσύ να έχεις μπορστά σου την Κρήτη και τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές. Πολύ πριν φτάσει το καράβι χαράματα στην Σούδα, όρθιος πάλι σε αυτά τα υπέροχα μπροστινά καταστρώματα με καφέ και τσιγάρο, να αχνοφαίνετε η Κρήτη, να εμφανίζονται σιγά σιγά τα χρώματα της και να αναπνέεις το άρωμα της. Να παίρνεις το δρόμο για το χωριό την ώρα που ο ήλιος ανατέλλει. Και όταν γύριζες πίσω, να ζεις όλο τον χρόνο για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι που το ΚΥΔΟΝ θα σε πάει πάλι στην Κρήτη.

Τελικά τώρα όλα είναι χειρότερα... Τα πλοία φτωχά και μίζερα, δεν έχουν υπέροχα ξύλινα ντεκ, δεν φτάνεις πιά Κρήτη με την ανατολή, εμείς δεν είμαστε πια παιδιά.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε pmarop, ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Η περιγραφή σου ήταν μοναδική, ταξιδιάρικη αλλά και ρεαλιστική. Υπέροχος μου έφτιαξες την μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

μια ακουαρέλλα του Κύδων όπως την αποτύπωσε ο Ολλανδός ζωγράφος Ronald van Rikxoort,για την επετειακή έκδοση για τα 40 χρόνια από την ίδρυση της ΑΝΕΚ LINES.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο για τον φίλο Εspresso Venezia!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Δεν είμαι ειδικός εκ των ζωγράφων αλλά ωραία ζωγραφιά!

----------


## manasta

Όταν ήμουν μικρός, τόσο μικρός που η μάνα μου με πήγαινε ακόμα σχολείο, στο σπίτι μου νομίζανε ότι έπαιζα με τα άλλα παιδιά στη πυλωτή της πολυκατοικίας, αλλά εγώ έπαιρνα το τρένο κρυφά από το Μαρούσι και κατέβαινα στον Πειραιά. Έμενα μέχρι να δω το ΚΥΔΩΝ να φεύγει και μετά γύριζα πίσω, με αγωνία μήπως με ψάξανε και δεν με βρήκαν…

Και όταν ερχόταν η ευλογημένη ώρα να ταξιδέψουμε για το χωριό, ξύπναγα χαράματα, έφευγα από την καμπίνα, πήγαινα στη πλώρη και περίμενα να δω τις κορφές της Μαδάρας. Και μόλις φαινόταν από μακριά τα βουνά της Κρήτης, με έπιαναν τα κλάματα. 

Σήμερα, είμαι στο γραφείο και διαβάζοντας το post του pmarop, κρατήθηκα να μη με πιάσουν πάλι. Γιατί μετά άντε να εξηγήσεις στους συναδέλφους γιατί κλαις…

----------


## Apostolos

> Γιατί μετά άντε να εξηγήσεις στους συναδέλφους…


Γι αυτό ειμαστε εμείς εδώ για να μην χρειάζετε να εξηγείς!

----------


## pmarop

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω κολλήσει αδικαιολόγητα, αλλά νομίζω ότι τα δυο μπροστινά ανοίγματα (πως ακριβώς τα λένε άραγε?) είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω συναντήσει σε πλοίο. Είχες πλήρη θέα του ορίζοντα και με την άνεση που είχαν συν το ξύλινο ντεκ έδιναν μια αίσθηση κρουαζιέρας.

Όταν δε φυσούσε από πίσω και είχε ησυχία, όπως δεν ακουγόταν και η μηχανή στο σημείο αυτό, δεν φαινόταν τα απόνερα, είχε μια καταπληκτική ατμόσφαιρα... Ακόμα νομίζω ότι έχω εικόνα να μπαίνει στην Σούδα, να εμφανίζονται στα βουνά τα πρώτα χρώματα και να έχω την αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο γλιστράει πάνω από την ήρεμη θάλασσα, χωρίς να την ακουμπάει, μέσα σε μια απόκοσμη και απόλυτη ησυχία. Τέλος πάντων.

Όσον αφορά τα πρακτικά προβλήματα που προκύπτουν από τέτοιες αναμνήσεις, εγώ ευτυχώς είδα τα προηγούμενα post (κυρίως τις φωτογραφίες και ειδικά αυτή «πρωινή αναχώρηση για Χανιά»), αργά το βράδυ, μόνος.

----------


## dimkad1969

tora pou vriskete to kydon mipos xerei kaneis?i exei ginei paliosidera

katagomai apo chania kai exo taxidepsei polles fores me to kydon itan ena poly oreo kai kalotaxido karavi arketa vary kai den to epiane o kairos mporouse na taxidepsi kai me 10 bofort!!!!

episis exo doulepsei se kantia 1987!! kriti 1 1989 kai lissos !patra italia 1989!!!
dimitris!!!!hmoun epikouros

----------


## samichri

> Αναχώρηση για Χανιά ! Φωτό απο το κόκκινο φαναρι.
> 
> kydon.jpg


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία το ΚΥΔΩΝ μου θυμίζει ένα άλλο πλοίο το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ, που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα - Ιταλία (την δεκαετία του 70) και το οποίο κάηκε στην Αδριατική - με αρκετά θύματα - αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## vinman

*Απο το έντυπο της ΑΝΕΚ το 1988....Το Κύδων με το πλώριο κατάστρωμα του σε όλο του το μεγαλείο...*

----------


## giannisk88

Πρόσφατα αναφερθήκαμε σε αυτό το πλοίο σε κάποιο τόπικ και βρήκα αυτά τα στοιχεία απο το Σουηδό.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/wirakel_1953.htm
Οποιος ξέρει Σουιδηκά ας μας πει και εμάς!!! :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ. συγχωρέστε με αν το έχετε ξαναπεί παραπίσω..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λοιπον, απο αυτα που καταλαβαινω:
Καθελκυστηκε για λογιαριασμο της Phs. van Ommeren NV, με εδρα το Ροτερνταμ στις 28-3-1953. Εγκαινιαστηκς απο την Suomen Tankkilaiva O/Y τον Ιουλιο του ιδιου ετους. Το 1968 πουληθηκε στην ΑΝΕΚ, και μετονομαστηκε ΚΥΔΩΝ. Εφτασε στο Περαμα στις 23-8-1968, για μετασκευη σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη Πειραιας-Χανια ως το πρωτο πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ το 1970. Το 1988 δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη Ηρακλειο-Θεσσαλονικη. Η γραμμη ομως σταματησε μετα απο μια σεζον, γιατι δεν ηταν οικονομικα βιοσιμη. Toν Ιουνιο της επομενης χρονιας, πουληθηκε στην Jo-Dim Investment Trust Ltd. με εδρα τη, Valletta, Malta, του Αντωνη Λελακη, και μετονομαστηκε CITY OF TARANTO. Δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη Taranto - Patras. To 1989 ναυλωθηκε στη Λιβυη, και δρομολογηθηκε μεταξυ Τριπολης-Valetta. To 1990 παροπλιστηκε στη Χαλκιδα. Στις 10-8-1998 εφτασε στην Aliaga ρυμουλκουμενο απο τη Χαλκιδα, για διαλυση απο την Iska Metal. Η διαλυση ξεκινησε στις 15-9-1998.

ΟΚ φιλε Γιαννη?? Kαι κατι αλλο: Απο ενα αλλο topic που διαβασα περι του πλοιου απο το Μανο: Το πλοιο ΠΟΤΕ δεν εγινε πλωτο μουσειο στην Ινδια, οπως του ειπε στελεχος της ναυτιλιακης! Πολυ απλα, οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν!

----------


## kapas

κριμα που δεν το προλαβα το πλοιο... υπαρχει καμοια φωτο απο τον καιρο που ηταν στην χαλκιδα???

----------


## nautikos

Παμε να δουμε και αυτο το ιστορικοτατο πλοιο μεσα απο την 3d τεχνολογια. Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον μπορω να ανεβασω και μερικες ακομα φωτο, μιας και original φωτο δεν κυκλοφορουν και πολλες πανω απο το πλοιο. Επισης αν υπαρχει καμια παραλειψη/ανακριβεια μου το σφυριζετε...:lol:

kyd05.jpg

kyd06.jpg

kyd07.jpg

kyd08.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε naytike,με το αζημειωτο βεβαια,θα ηθελα να μου στειλεις ενα πινακα ζωγραφικης ,απο αυτους που εφτιαξες.......Τελειο.....

----------


## marsant

Οτι και να πουμε για σενα φιλε Ναυτικε ειναι λιγο...

----------


## kastro

Διάβασα σε ένα παλιό τεύχος του εφοπληστή ότι το Κυδών και το Μίνως ότι είναι μετασκευασμένα πετρελαιοφόρα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κυδων, Μινως, Σοφια, Ελεαννα, Ευθυκωστα Ι&ΙΙ, Φαιστος. Ισως και καποιο αλλο που ξεχναω.

----------


## nautikos

Αλλες εποχες, αλλα πλοια, αλλο ταξιδεμα και αλλα θαλασσινα βιωματα... :Wink: 

Kydon (33).jpg

Kydon (34).jpg

----------


## kastro

Αν έχει ταξιδέψει κανένας φίλος με το Κυδών στην Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά να μας πει τι ώρα αναχωρούσε και τι ώρα έκανε άφιξη.Ένας γνωστός μου που έχει ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές με το Μινώς από και προς το Ηράκλειο με πληροφόρησε ότι αναχωρούσε στις 18''00 και έκανε άφιξη στις 10''00 το πρώι δηλαδή διάρκεια ταξιδιού 16 ώρες.

----------


## pmarop

> Αν έχει ταξιδέψει κανένας φίλος με το Κυδών στην Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά να μας πει τι ώρα αναχωρούσε και τι ώρα έκανε άφιξη.Ένας γνωστός μου που έχει ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές με το Μινώς από και προς το Ηράκλειο με πληροφόρησε ότι αναχωρούσε στις 18''00 και έκανε άφιξη στις 10''00 το πρώι δηλαδή διάρκεια ταξιδιού 16 ώρες.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, έφευγε 19:00 και έφτανε γύρω στις 05:00 - 06:00. Συγκρινόμενο με τα ισχύοντα την εποχή εκείνη στην γραμμή (Φαιστός του Ευθυμιάδη), έφερε βελτίωση κατά 1-2 ώρες. Το σημαντικό όμως δεν ήταν η βελτίωση του χρόνου όσο οι άλλες διαφορές του με τα τότε πλοία της γραμμής καθώς και η όλη διαδικασία ίδρυσης της ΑΝΕΚ και αγοράς του που ήταν μια μεγάλη αλλαγή.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξεφυλλίζοντας μετά από χρόνια ένα παλιό βιβλίο, ανακάλυψα ξανά την παρακάτω φωτογραφία:

Kydon.JPG

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Ανεκίτες ;-)

----------


## nautikos

Ακομα δυο και απο μενα, απο πλωρα και απο πρυμα :Very Happy: .

Kydon (29).jpg

Kydon (30).jpg

----------


## vinman

Και μία καρτ-ποστάλ της Ανεκ με το Κύδων..(και αυτή ''πειραγμένη''απο την αδερφούλα μου... :Sad: )


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13918

----------


## giannisk88

Ελα φίλε καλά είναι πειραγμένη!!!Μια χαρα είναι έτσι!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Ελα φίλε καλά είναι πειραγμένη!!!Μια χαρα είναι έτσι!!!


+1  Πιστέυω θα του πήγαιναν πολύ τα μετέπειτα συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ.........

----------


## dimitris!

Μια όμορφη εικαστική παρέμβαση...Δε μπορείς να πείς το ομορφαίνει.

----------


## kapas

οποιος φτιαχνει το κυδον για τo virtual sailor ας το φτιαξει και σε special edition με τα καινουρια σινιαλα..... ετσι για αλλαγη! :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

> οποιος φτιαχνει το κυδον για τo virtual sailor ας το φτιαξει και σε special edition με τα καινουρια σινιαλα..... ετσι για αλλαγη!


Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα να σου πω... Θα επανελθω :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα το βαψιμο των σινιαλων εγινε και το αποτελεσμα ειναι πολυ θετικο πιστευω. Κατα τη γνωμη μου το βαπορι δειχνει καπως πιο μοντερνο με τα σινιαλα στις παντες, γι' αυτο και η ΑΝΕΚ σε φυλλαδια της εποχης το παρουσιαζε με αυτη τη φορεσια. Δεν ξερω αν ειχε ποτε τη διαθεση να πραγματοποιησει αυτη την παραλλαγη.

Παντως οπως και να εχει ειναι βαπορι που δεν χορταινεις να το κοιτας να ταξιδευει, ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το Virtual Sailor για να ζωντανευει παλι καθε πλοιο-ονειρο. Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους λατρεις των παλιων ποσταλιων!

kydb.jpg

kydb (1).jpg

kydb (4).jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Φιλε Ναυτικε απλα με αφησες αφωνο.Πραγματικα τέλειες virtual εικόνες (οπώς πάντα βεβαία). Ευγε

----------


## kalypso

ναυτικε θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως γινεται να αποκτησω το καμαρι σου??? αν θες βεβαια....

----------


## nautikos

Και τρεις ακομη φωτο για να τιμησουμε αυτο τον θρυλο της ακτοπλοιας μας. Αφιερωμενες στον kapas που του αρεσει.

Kydon (40).jpg

Kydon (42).jpg

Kydon (38).jpg

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία του Κύδων μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70....
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Esperos,Nikos,skoufgian,Roi Baudoin,ParosKayak,Orion v,Νάξος,Leo,Polykas,Marsant,Rocinante,Ellinis,Appi  a_1978,Captain Nionios,sea serenade,Apostolos........και σε όλο το forum...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15388

----------


## Trakman

> Φωτογραφία του Κύδων μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70....
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Esperos,Nikos,skoufgian,Roi Baudoin,ParosKayak,Orion v,Νάξος,Leo,Polykas,Marsant,Rocinante,Ellinis,Appi  a_1978,Captain Nionios,sea serenade,Apostolos........και σε όλο το forum...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15388


Εκεί που ξεκινήσαν όλα για την ΑΝΕΚ... Πολύ ωραία vinman! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε vinman!Σε ευχαριστω και για την αφιερωση αλλα και για τις σπανιες φωτογραφιες και ντοκουμεντα που ανεβαζεις καθε μερα που δινεις μια πολυ ομορφη πινελια στο Forum οπως αυτη με τον πανεμορφο βαπορα σε σπανια φωτογραφηση!

----------


## esperos

Kastro  και  το  ΚΥΔΩΝ  το  1998


KYDON.jpg

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του Τ.Ναχμια,δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17993

----------


## scoufgian

> Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του Τ.Ναχμια,δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή.
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17993


αρχισαν οι κανονιοβολισμοι πρωι πρωι.........κατσε να παρω καμια ομπρελλα να προφυλαχθω απο τα σκαγια....πολυ ωραια μανωλη

----------


## kapas

πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε μου. :Wink:

----------


## dimkad1969

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tsikalos

Το θυμάμαι όταν ερχόταν από Θεσσαλονική.Νομίζω έκανε κάπου 30 ώρες ταξίδι χωρίς ενδιάμεσο σταθμό. Έδενε από την πλευρά που δένουν τώρα τα μικρά κρουαζεριόπλοια όταν έρχονται στο Ηράκλειο. Μετά από κάμποσο καιρό το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ του ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ (νυν ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ) και μετά ανέλαβαν οι ΜΙΝΩΪΚΕΣ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια είχε τρομερή κίνηση η γραμμή. Ειδικά η μεταφορική του Λυκάκη γέμιζε τον ΑΝΕΜΟ.

----------


## scenicmike

Το ΚΥΔΩΝ, έφευγε στις 19:00 και έφτανε 07:00. To κακό που είχε ήταν ότι επειδή δεν μπορούσε να κάνει ελιγμούς ελλείψη bοwthrusters, χρειαζόταν την συνδρομή ρυμουλκού για να δέσει. Ήταν κοντά στην μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση, όταν ήταν βεβαίως διαθέσιμο κάποιο για να το σπρώξει στο ντόκο.

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τις σημερινες αναζητησεις βγηκε ΑΥΤΟ  :Wink: .
Για τον Ellinis για να αργησει παλι να κοιμηθει ακολουθοντας τα μονοπατια του link.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Απο τις σημερινες αναζητησεις βγηκε ΑΥΤΟ .
> Για τον Ellinis για να αργησει παλι να κοιμηθει ακολουθοντας τα μονοπατια του link.


 
Χμμμμ…. Δεν μου φαίνεται ότι ο βασικός στόχος του φωτογράφου ήταν ο Κύδων…  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Χμμμμ…. Δεν μου φαίνεται ότι ο βασικός στόχος του φωτογράφου ήταν ο Κύδων…


Οχι. υπαρχει μια ολοκληρη σειρα φωτογραφιων απο το Brindizi που υπαρχει το Εγνατια (Εχει ανεβει η φωτο) Ναξο Κερκυρα Αθηνα κλπ και η κοπελα ειναι μαζι. Ειναι η περιπτωση που λεω οτι καποιοι ηλθαν Ελλαδα τραβηξαν καποιες φωτο και μετα απο 30 χρονια τις ανεβαζουν στο Διαδυκτιο και τρελαινουν εμας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Τουλάχιστον με αυτά που βλέπω θα έχω ωραία όνειρα!
Την άλλη με το Νάξος παρέα με το Ορίων την έχουμε ήδη ανεβάσει?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη στο θέμα του Νάξος αλλά από άλλη οπτική γωνία.....  :Wink: 

Συγκεκριμένα εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=22189&page=18

----------


## gtogias

> Υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη στο θέμα του Νάξος αλλά από άλλη οπτική γωνία..... 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=22189&page=18


 
Μα είναι η ίδια φωτογραφία, απλώς στην πρώτη παράθεση είχε διορθωθεί.

----------


## a.molos

Απο τις σημερινες αναζητησεις βγηκε ΑΥΤΟ  :Wink: .
Για τον Ellinis για να αργησει παλι να κοιμηθει ακολουθοντας τα μονοπατια του link.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Προσωπικά αυτή η φωτογραφία μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ, γιατί εκτός απο το ΚΥΔΩΝ είδα και κλασσικές " μηχανοκίνητες" φιγούρες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, όπως τα 3αξονικά φορτηγά μεταφοράς προιόντων και εκείνο το καταπληκτικό κόκκινο 4αξονικό φορτηγό μάρκας ΗΙΝΟ το οποίο πάμπολες φορές είχα συναντήσει πέριξ της πλατείας Καραισκάκη και με είχε εντυπωσιάσει. Τα γκρί ταξί προφανώς είναι των Χανίων.
 Το κεντρικό θέμα της φωτό δεν το σχολιάζω  :Wink: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι ξεκαθαρο οτι η αναζητηση ειχε αποτελεσμα!Μιλαμε για μια απιθανη 70's φωτο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Eιναι ξεκαθαρο οτι η αναζητηση ειχε αποτελεσμα!Μιλαμε για μια απιθανη 70's φωτο.


H φωτο ειναι βγαλμενη 7-1977. http://www.flickr.com/photos/utrechtwillem/2856021697/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KYDΟΝ μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη

kydon aer.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Απο τις σημερινες αναζητησεις βγηκε ΑΥΤΟ .
> Για τον Ellinis για να αργησει παλι να κοιμηθει ακολουθοντας τα μονοπατια του link. 
> Προσωπικά αυτή η φωτογραφία μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ, γιατί εκτός απο το ΚΥΔΩΝ είδα και κλασσικές " μηχανοκίνητες" φιγούρες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, όπως τα 3αξονικά φορτηγά μεταφοράς προιόντων και εκείνο το καταπληκτικό κόκκινο 4αξονικό φορτηγό μάρκας ΗΙΝΟ το οποίο πάμπολες φορές είχα συναντήσει πέριξ της πλατείας Καραισκάκη και με είχε εντυπωσιάσει. Τα γκρί ταξί προφανώς είναι των Χανίων.
> Το κεντρικό θέμα της φωτό δεν το σχολιάζω .


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, σ ευχαριστουμε πολύ φίλε, η φωτο μας γυρισε πολλα πολλα χρονια πισω...σε μια αλλη Σουδα...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> KYDΟΝ μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη
> 
> kydon aer.jpg



Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!Βαπορακλα!!!!

----------


## folegandros10

Μια σκαναρισμένη φωτό από το βιβλίο με τα πλοία της Κρήτης.
Παρεπιπτόντως ταξίδευα και εγώ και μάλιστα σε μία από τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος 2 φορές μια και υπήρξε κάποιος γνωστός μου Το φινιστρίνι βρεχόταν σχεδόν μόνιμα από τα νερά μια και ήταν κοντα στην ίσαλο!

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Μια σκαναρισμένη φωτό από το βιβλίο με τα πλοία της Κρήτης.
> Παρεπιπτόντως ταξίδευα και εγώ και μάλιστα σε μία από τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος 2 φορές μια και υπήρξε κάποιος γνωστός μου Το φινιστρίνι βρεχόταν σχεδόν μόνιμα από τα νερά μια και ήταν κοντα στην ίσαλο!


Υπεροχη φωτογραφία απο μια εξισου υπεροχη εποχη κ ένα πολυ-αγαπημένο πλοιο.....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια σκαναρισμένη φωτό από το βιβλίο με τα πλοία της Κρήτης.
> Παρεπιπτόντως ταξίδευα και εγώ και μάλιστα σε μία από τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος 2 φορές μια και υπήρξε κάποιος γνωστός μου Το φινιστρίνι βρεχόταν σχεδόν μόνιμα από τα νερά μια και ήταν κοντα στην ίσαλο!


Το συγκεκριμενο, δεν εχει πλοια της Κρητης γενικα. Αναφερεται στις συγκοινωνιες του νομου Χανιων. Χερσαιες-Θαλασσιες-Αερος. Το εχει γραψει ενας φιλος μου, με καταγωγη απο Χανια. Παντως, εχει πολυ ωραιες φωτο απο πλοια, και οχι μονο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

το βιβλιο λεγεται <<χανια,ταξιδιωτικες&συγκοινωνιακες ιστοριες του νομου χανιων>>,κυκλοφορει απο τις εκδοσεις ροδολιβος και μπορει κανεις να το προμηθευτει και μεσα απο τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ.εχει πραγματι πολυ σπανιες φωτογραφιες απο ολα τα πλοια που εχουν περασει απο τα χανια απο το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μεχρι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,αλλα και απο λεωφορεια και γενικοτερα καθε μεσο μεταφορας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> το βιβλιο λεγεται <<χανια,ταξιδιωτικες&συγκοινωνιακες ιστοριες του νομου χανιων>>,κυκλοφορει απο τις εκδοσεις ροδολιβος και μπορει κανεις να το προμηθευτει και μεσα απο τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ.εχει πραγματι πολυ σπανιες φωτογραφιες απο ολα τα πλοια που εχουν περασει απο τα χανια απο το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μεχρι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,αλλα και απο λεωφορεια και γενικοτερα καθε μεσο μεταφορας.


Αν και δεν ειμαι απο την Κρητη, το βρηκα πολυ ενδιαφερον. Ασχετο, αλλα το επομενο θα ειναι μαλλον, το αντιστοιχο για την Κορινθια. Φωτο με τα λεωφορεια, ειναι ενος φιλου μου, κατι αντιστοιχο με μας εδω μεσα. Οτι βρει φωτογραφιζει (και πλοια εκτος των αλλων).

----------


## folegandros10

> Το συγκεκριμενο, δεν εχει πλοια της Κρητης γενικα. Αναφερεται στις συγκοινωνιες του νομου Χανιων. Χερσαιες-Θαλασσιες-Αερος. Το εχει γραψει ενας φιλος μου, με καταγωγη απο Χανια. Παντως, εχει πολυ ωραιες φωτο απο πλοια, και οχι μονο.


Σωστά, εγώ το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον και το σκανάρισα από αυτό πραγματικά το βιβλίο!!

----------


## manolisdiamantidis

> ...Και κάπου εκεί αρχίζει η ΑΝΕΚ...
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που την Δευτέρα έχει δρομολόγιο και από ΧΑΝΙΑ και από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ούτε το ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ να τανε


αναχωριση απο πειραια δευτερα εννεα το πρωι και εφτανε χανια εννεα το βραδυ   αναχωριση εντεκα το βραδυ της δευτερας απο χανια και ερχοτανε το πρωι της τριτης εντεκα στο πειραια    αυτο το ταξιδη το λεγαμε ημερισιο γιατι τα αλλα ταξιδια τα εκανε με αναχωριση καθε βραδυ στις επτα και αφιξη το πρωι στις επτα   το ξερο καλα γιατι ημουν πληρωμα  το1972-1973 με το πολυ καλο καπετανιο και ανθρωπο ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΤΣΟΥΔΕΡΟ                                       ημουν τριτος μαγειρας

----------


## petersinak

Υπεροχοι ανοιχτοι χωροι και καλοταξιδο πολυ αργο ομως 12 μιλια με το ζορι αυτα που λεει το φυλλαδιο για 16 ειναι μουφες

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία κατά την έξοδο από τον κόλπο της Σούδας, την οποία βρήκα κατά τύχη στο www.shipspotting.com. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ανέβει στο forum στο παρελθόν.
Μεγαλοπρεπέστατο βαπόρι...

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o-576233-Kydon

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εγκαίνια του επιβατηγού- οχηματαγωγού πλοίου *Κύδων* της Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Κρήτης (ΑΝΕΚ) 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...321&thid=13554

Kydon.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Εγκαίνια του επιβατηγού- οχηματαγωγού πλοίου *Κύδων* της Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Κρήτης (ΑΝΕΚ) 
> 
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...321&thid=13554
> 
> Kydon.jpg


Σπάνιο κ υπέροχο υλικό, σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα για το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο σου...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σπάνιο κ υπέροχο υλικό, σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα για το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο σου...


Αντευχομαι και εγω...

Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων  του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι...  Αναμεσα τους, το πλανα πλοιων που με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, 1960 και του 1970...  Πραγματικα ωραιοτατα πλανα... Μου λειπει η Ελλαδα της νιοτης μου.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Αντευχομαι και εγω...
> 
> Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι... Αναμεσα τους, το πλανα πλοιων που με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, 1960 και του 1960... Πραγματικα ωριαοτατα πλανα... Μου λειπει η Ελλαδα της νιοτης μου.


Φίλε Νικόλα είπες κατι το οποίο είναι μια μεγάλη αλήθεια...με αφορμή αυτά τα πλάνα όντως συγκινηθήκαμε πολύ κ θυμηθήκαμε τις ωραίες μέρες του παρελθόντος με αυτά τα υπέροχα πλοία. Δεν καταφέρνουν πολλα πλοία να μας προκαλούν πραγματική συγκίνηση...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αντευχομαι και εγω...
> 
> Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι... Αναμεσα τους, το πλανα πλοιων που με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, 1960 και του 1970... Πραγματικα ωραιοτατα πλανα... Μου λειπει η Ελλαδα της νιοτης μου.


 ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Νικολα γι αυτα τα ανεκτιμητα δωρα!σπανιες εικονες,απο τοτε που τα πλοια ηταν πιο ανθρωπινα κ πιο μαζεμενα..καλες γιορτες!

----------


## Prince Philip

ωραιο πλοιο !!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια εικόνα από το flickr:

2856021697_2efa65a05f_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν απέτυχε το εγχείρημα της γραμμής Πάτρα-Τάραντας, το άλλοτε ΚΥΔΩΝ κατέληξε στα ναυπηγεία του ιδιοκτήτη του στην Αυλίδα. Εκεί χρησίμευσε ως κοιτώνας για τους εργάτες των ναυπηγείων, που τότε ήταν σε φάση οργασμού εργασιών. 

Το CITY OF TARANTO λοιπόν δια χειρός Peter Knego και μέσα από τις σελίδες ενός παλιού Ships' Monthly.

city of taranto.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο αυτου του υπεριστορικου πλοιου.Να θυμησω οτι το 1998 πηγε για διαλυση στην τουρκια, 46 ετων

----------


## hayabusa

καμια φωτό από την Τουρκία υπάρχει φίλε ΒΕΝ (έστω και σε πμ ) ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως ειναι παγκοσμιος γνωστο δεν στελνω φωτο σε pm αλλα τις ανεβαζω στο φορουμ.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Όταν απέτυχε το εγχείρημα της γραμμής Πάτρα-Τάραντας, το άλλοτε ΚΥΔΩΝ κατέληξε στα ναυπηγεία του ιδιοκτήτη του στην Αυλίδα. Εκεί χρησίμευσε ως κοιτώνας για τους εργάτες των ναυπηγείων, που τότε ήταν σε φάση οργασμού εργασιών. 
> 
> Το CITY OF TARANTO λοιπόν δια χειρός Peter Knego και μέσα από τις σελίδες ενός παλιού Ships' Monthly.
> 
> city of taranto.jpg


Τι να πει κανείς για αυτή την φωτογραφία? Δημιουργεί συγκίνηση, αλλά και θλίψη και πολλές αναμνήσεις από ένα πλοίο που καμαρώναμε στα Ελληνικά νερά αλλά δυστυχώς όπως πολλά βαπόρια βρέθηκε παρατημένο στα τελευταία του να σκουριάζει λίγο πρίν διαλυθεί...  :Sad: 
Έστω και έτσι όμως θα το θυμόμαστε λαμπερό κ πανέμορφο...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Η αναζήτηση μου στο Internet έφερε αυτη τη φωτό....

Ship+Photo+KYDON2.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...hp?lid=1062997

----------


## BEN BRUCE

E σπανια φωτο οπως και να εχει.Αν καποιος ξερει φωτοσοπ πρεπει να κανει κατι!

----------


## Chris_Chania

> E σπανια φωτο οπως και να εχει.Αν καποιος ξερει φωτοσοπ πρεπει να κανει κατι!


Να το φέρει πίσω στις θάλασσες μας όποιος μπορεί  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ......έστω κ αν δεν υπάρχει πια........

Και μια ακόμα φωτό απο μένα....το Κύδων στην πρώτη φάση της ζωής του ως Wirakel...πραγματικά απίστευτη η μετασκευή που υπέστη αργότερα και το μετέτρεψε στον αγαπημένο μας Κύδωνα.....

Πηγή: http://kauppalaiva.nba.fi/image.php?id=279&lang=en

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιστευτη και σπανια φωτο του ολλανδικου αυτου σκαριου

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και επειδή απόψε έχω καλή παρέα στο φόρουμ τον καλό φίλο Ben, παραθέτω 2 ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Κύδων ως Wirakel....Ben στις αφιερώνω  :Smile: 

Πηγή: http://www.bshamburg.de/Brunsbuettel...milie%201.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μοντελο του ΚΥΔΩΝ που ειχα φτιαξει πριν 7 χρονια για την ΑΝΕΚ μια εταιρεια που δειχνει πραγματικο ενδιαφερον για την ιστορια της και μαλλον ειναι και η μονη

kydon model.jpg

Αφιερωμενη στον chris chania

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Το μοντελο του ΚΥΔΩΝ που ειχα φτιαξει πριν 7 χρονια για την ΑΝΕΚ μια εταιρεια που δειχνει πραγματικο ενδιαφερον για την ιστορια της και μαλλον ειναι και η μονη
> 
> kydon model.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον chris chania


Καταπληκτική δουλειά..απίστευτη λεπτομέρεια στο υπέροχο αυτο σκαρί..σ ευχαριστώ φίλε BEN για την αφιέρωση σου...το εκτιμάω πολύ...

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Κύδων κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70. Σε αυτή τη πόζα θα τολμήσω να πω οτι το σουλούπι του έφερνε λίγο στις γραμμές του υπερωκεάνειου Canberra  :Surprised: ops:

kydon.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το λες φιλε ellinis μαλλον γιατι εχει το φουγαρο πισω και εξεχει η υπεκατασκευη προς τα πλωρα.

παντα en navigant

KYDON

----------


## Ellinis

πράγματι αλλά και γατί η γέφυρα έστεκε σαν τούρτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα ντεκ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε μία φωτογραφία του Κύδων στον κόλπο της Σούδας με την ανατολή του ηλίου...*
30941712.jpg
*Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον χρήστη gunner79 από το Panoramio.*

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ένα γνώριμο και αγαπημένο φουγάρο απο τα παλιά. Για όλους τους φίλους που έχουν ακόμα στην καρδιά τους το Κύδων...

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το διαφημιστικό φυλάδιο της ΑΝΕΚ του 1979 ή του 1980, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. 

DSCN2891.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 102048[/ATTACH]


Το μονο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τι ειδους διαφημιση ηταν αυτη που εδειχνε το πλοιο με σκουρια!...

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Το μονο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τι ειδους διαφημηση ηταν αυτη που εδειχνε το πλοιο με σκουρια!...


Παλιές εποχές τότε, δεν τους απασχολούσε μάλλον το θέμα αυτό στις διαφημίσεις. Αντίθετα, τα τελευταία χρόνια τους απασχολεί και μάλιστα πολύ αν λάβει κανείς υπόψιν του το Photoshop που πέφτει στα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μετά από την καθιερωμένη καλοκαιρινή επίσκεψη μου στα Χανιά, μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό αναμνήσεις απο το παρελθόν και τα πολυαγαπημένα ταξίδια με το Κύδων...το όνειρο ξεκινούσε καιρό πριν, οταν οι γονείς μου έπαιρναν τα εισητήρια...εγραφαν πάνω πάνω 'Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΚΥΔΩΝ'...τα κρατούσα με ανυπομονησία μέχρι να έρθει εκείνη η μέρα που θα ταξιδέψω ξανά με το αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι...ώσπου εκείνη η μέρα ερχόταν...το Κύδων με περίμενε στον Πειραιά...περνούσα από την μικρή πόρτα στα πλαινά του πλοίου κ έτρεχα στην καμπίνα. Πάντα ξεφευγα από την μάνα μου κ έκανα μια αρχική βόλτα στα ξύλινα καταστρώματα του πλοίου...μέχρι να πάει 7 η ώρα και το πλοίο να αφήσει πίσω του τον Πειραιά. Επέστρεφα στην καμπίνα περιμένοντας να περάσει ο έλεγχος των εισητηρίων. Οι βαριές εξωτερικές ξύλινες πόρτες προς τα καταστρώματα κλείδωναν και οι υπέυθυνοι του καραβιού πήγαιναν σε όλους τους χώρους ελέγχοντας τα εισητήρια των επιβατών. Στα καταστρώματα, στα σαλόνια, στις καμπίνες, παντού (για τους νεότερους αυτό ήταν τοτε το σύστημα ελέγχου εισητηρίων). Για μένα το διάστημα αυτό ήταν αιώνας, γιατι μου στερούσε την χαρά να γυρίσω για μια ακόμα φορά το αγαπημένο μου Κύδων....μόλις τελείωνε ο έλεγχος έκανα μια επίσκεψη στο μπαρ με τις κόκκινες και πράσινες καρέκλες για να πάρω ένα αναψυκτικό σήμα κατατεθέν της Κρήτης μας...κ μετά ξανά έξω...στα απέραντα ξύλινα καταστρώματα...από τη μια η θάλασσα, από την άλλη ο αέρας, τίποτα δε με ένοιαζε, απλά κοιτούσα μπροστά ανυπομονώντας να φτάσω στην Σούδα απολαμβάνοντας το ταξίδι...το Κύδων αργά, δεν ήταν κ το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι, αλλά σταθερά ταξίδευε μέσα στη νύχτα...το γλυκό κούνημα μέσα στην καμπίνα με νανούριζε, το ίδιο και κάποια τριξίματα...
Κατά τις 5.30 το πρωί ξυπνούσα...όλοι σχεδόν κοιμόντουσαν, οι διάδρομοι άδειοι. Έτρεχα πάντα στο κατάστρωμα για να δω αν φαίνονται τα φώτα της Κρήτης...αχνοφαίνονταν..ήμασταν μακρυά άκομα...έμενα εκεί όμως στην κουπαστή, περιμένοντας καρτερικά, το Κύδων δεν βιαζόταν ποτέ...μετά από ώρα άρχιζε να γλυκοχαράζει και εμείς να μπαίνουμε αργά αργά στον κόλπο της Σούδας...το Κύδων πλησίαζε στο προορισμό του. Είχα ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα, από τη μία ανυπομονούσα να κατέβω και από την άλλη ήθελα να μέινω στο πλοίο, να γυρίσω κάθε σημείο του...
Η ώρα έφτασε, ο κόσμος ως συνήθως στοιβαζόταν στις σκάλες προς την έξοδο, η σκάλες μικρές, ο κόσμος πολύς, το πιο άσχημο σημείο του ταξιδιού...περνούσαμε σιγά σιγά την έξοδο και μας περίμεναν οι συγγενείς να μας πάνε στο χωριό για την έναρξη των διακοπών. Μπαίνοντας στο αυτοκίνητο και απομακρυνόμενοι από το λιμάνι, ρίχνω μια τελευταία ματιά στο Κύδων, ήταν εκεί, δεμένο στο πλάι, ολόασπρο, περήφανο...μέσα μου το χαιρετάω και ανανεώνω το ραντεβού μας για το επόμενο ταξίδι μαζί του...
Σ ευχαριστώ Κύδων μου για ένα ακόμα όμορφο ταξίδι...
Σ αγαπάω ακόμα και ας μην υπάρχεις πια...στην καρδιά μου όμως ζεις για πάντα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη γραφη γεματη συναισθημα! Ευχαριστουμε  φιλε Chris_Chania

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Ομορφη γραφη γεματη συναισθημα! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Chris_Chania


Σ ευχαριστώ Υποπλοίαρχε  :Smile: . Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλοι μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε τέτοιες αναμνήσεις, απλά πιστεύω πως τις εξωτερικεύουμε μόνο σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να νιώσουν αυτό το συναίσθημα. Εδώ μέσα μπορεί να μην γνωρίζω προσωπικά κανέναν από εσάς, όμως ξέρω πως είστε δικοί μου άνθρωποι με ίδιες αγάπες, ίδιες αδυναμίες...τη θάλασσα, τα βαπόρια, το όμορφο παρελθόν....

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ συγκινητική περιγραφή! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!
Χαίρομαι πάντως που βλέπω ότι παρόλο που οι καιροί αλλάζουν, πολλά παραμένουν τα ίδια... Η ανυπομονησία για το ταξίδι, οι βόλτες στα καταστρώματα, τα κρητικά αναψυκτικά (Τεμένια, Γεράνι  :Very Happy: ), η προσμονή για τα φώτα της Κρήτης, τα νεύρα κατά την αποβίβαση, η βαθιά ανάσα μόλις πατάς στο έδαφος και γεμίζουν τα πνευμόνια κρητικό αέρα...!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο _Chris_Chania_ για τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις του από τα ταξίδια με τον _"Κύδωνα"_ που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

Παρόμοιες σκέψεις έκανα και εγώ στο τέλος κάθε ταξιδιού.
Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να κυττάω με λύπη εκείνη την τεράστια (για τα παιδικά μάτια) πλώρη του _"Ξιφία"_ (το πρώτο επιβατηγό _"¶γιος Γεωργιος"_ του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη) και να σκέφτομαι πόσο γρήγορα είχε περάσει για μια ακόμα φορά το ταξίδι. Και πάλι, μονολογούσα, δεν το χάρηκα το ταξίδι όσο θα ήθελα.
Το αίσθημα του ανικανοποίητου συνόδευε πάντα εκείνα τα ταξίδια.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε, όμως, στον περίφημο _"Κύδωνα"._
Βρισκόμαστε αυτή τη φορά στα εγκαίνιά του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Οι επίσημοι της εποχής φωτογραφίζονται στη γέφυρά του πλοίου.
Ευτυχώς, τα πηδάλια του _"Κύδωνα"_ τα κρατά συμβολικά ένας σημαντικός Ιεράρχης που τόσα έκανε για την ίδρυση και την ανάπτυξη της _ΑΝΕΚ_.
Τα δύο άλλα πρόσωπα που συμπληρώνουν το σκηνικό της φωτογραφίας, ο κόσμος μοιάζει να τα έχει ξεχάσει από καιρό. Δύσκολες πραγματικά εποχές.

Η ρότα, όμως, για τον _"Κύδωνα"_ είχε χαραχτεί με ασφάλεια και τα πηδάλιά του δεν παρέκκλιναν ποτέ από την πορεία τους ... 

Η φωτογραφία αγοράστηκε από το Αρχείο _Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου_, στα πλαίσια μιας προσωπικής εργασίας για την _Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας 1945-1999._


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον στον Chris_Chania και σε όλους τους φίλους.

Κύδωνας.jpg

_Copyright: Αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου

Αναζήτηση στα πλαίσια της εργασίας  
'Η Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας 1945-1999"__ από τον Αντώνη Λαζαρή_

----------


## Chris_Chania

Θα ευχαριστήσω από την καρδιά μου όλους εσάς που σας άρεσε αυτό που έγραψα, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να αγγίζεις την καρδιά και το συναίσθημα των φίλων σου και κάτι που γράφεις να γίνει αφορμή να ξεδιπλώσουν και εκείνοι τις δικές τους σκέψεις-αναμνήσεις. Επιβεβαιώνεται περίτρανα η επιλογή μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις αναμνήσεις μου από τον Κύδωνα σε ταξίδια μιας άλλης εποχής, πιο όμορφα, πιο αθώα, πιο γλυκά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως μετά από σχεδόν 30 χρόνια έχουμε όλοι μας κάτι να θυμηθούμε από εκείνη την εποχή...

Να είστε όλοι καλά...

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε chris chania, σε ευχαριστούμε που μας πήρες μαζί σου σε αυτό το ταξίδι με το Κύδωνα. Μου ξαναθύμισες εικόνες από τότε που έκανα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι προς το νησί -το 1983 με το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Ειδικά η εικόνα του νησιού να αχνοφαίνεται την αυγούλα στον ορίζοντα δεν λέει να φύγει από το μυαλό μου 30 σχεδόν χρόνια μετά...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στην παραπάνω ιστορική φωτογραφία από τα εγκαίνια του _"Κύδωνα"._

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Ιεράρχης στο κέντρο της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας πρέπει  να είναι _ο Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης_, _μητροπολίτης_ εκείνη την εποχή _Κισσάμου  και Σελίνου._
Αν κάνω λάθος, συγχωρήστε με.

 Στην παρακάτω ομάδα του _Facebook_, διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126404764342
  
 _"ΣΕΒΑΣΜΙΩΤΑΤΟΣ   ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ  
ΠΡΩΗΝ   ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΥ & ΣΕΛΙΝΟΥ 
ΕΙΡΗΝΑΙΟΣ ΓΑΛΑΝΑΚΗΣ"_
 
_"Γεννήθηκε στο Νεροχώρι Αποκορώνου το έτος 1911.
Σπούδασε στο Ιεροδιδασκαλείο Κρήτης (1927-1931) – Στη Θεολογική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Aθηνων (1932-1937).
Το Δεκέμβριο του 1957 εξελέγη από την Ι. Σύνοδο της Εκκλησίας Κρήτης Επίσκοπος Κισάμου και Σελίνου.

Επί  Αρχιερατείας του και με τη συνεργασία άλλων κοινωνικών παραγόντων  δημιουργήθηκε η μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία_  _ΑΝΕΚ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή  Εταιρεία Κρήτης), η_ _ΕΤΑΝΑΠ (Εταιρεία Αναπτύξεως Αποκορώνου), η_ _Εταιρεία  Αναπτύξεως Σελίνου, η_ _ΑΝΕΝ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Νότου).
Το  1971 εξελέγη από την Ι. Σύνοδο του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου  Μητροπολίτης της νεοσύστατης Ελληνορθόδοξης Μητρόπολης Γερμανίας. 

Το 1982 ο Μητροπολίτης  Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης με τη φροντίδα και επιμονή Κλήρου και Λαού των Επαρχιών  Κισσάμου και Σελίνου επανήλθε και πάλι στη Μητρόπολη Κισσάμου και  Σελίνου.
Τον Αύγουστο του 2005 υπέβαλε την παραίτησή του στην Ιερά Επαρχιακή Σύνοδο της Εκκλησίας της Κρήτης η οποία και έγινε αποδεκτή.
Ο  Κλήρος και ο Λαός των Επαρχιών Κισσάμου & Σελίνου τίμησαν το πρόσωπο  και του έργο του πολιού Γέροντος Μητροπολίτου των με πλήθος  συγκινητικών αποχαιρετιστήριων εκδηλώσεων."
_ 
 Ο _Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης_ είναι ο Πρόεδρος  της _ΑΝΕΚ,_ της εταιρείας που δημιουργήθηκε για να αποτελέσει την ασφαλή  γέφυρα με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα έπειτα από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του  _"Ηράκλειον".

_Εγκαίνια Κύδωνα.jpg

_Copyright: Αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου

Αναζήτηση_ _από τον Αντώνη Λαζαρή_ _στα πλαίσια της εργασίας  
'Η Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας 1945-1999"_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη να σαι καλα φιλε μου, αλλη μια φορα ουσιαστικος, αναλυτικος και με εξαιρετικη γραφη. Πραγματικα ολες αυτες της πληροφοριες δεν την ηξερα και σ'ευχαριστω που μας τις παρεθεσες. Επισης να ευχαριστησω το φιλο Chris_Chania για την πολυ ομορφη περιγραφη των ταξιδιων με το Κυδων!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Βρισκόμαστε αυτή τη φορά στα εγκαίνιά του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> Οι επίσημοι της εποχής φωτογραφίζονται στη γέφυρά του πλοίου.
> Ευτυχώς, τα πηδάλια του _"Κύδωνα"_ τα κρατά συμβολικά ένας σημαντικός Ιεράρχης που τόσα έκανε για την ίδρυση και την ανάπτυξη της _ΑΝΕΚ_.
> Τα δύο άλλα πρόσωπα που συμπληρώνουν το σκηνικό της φωτογραφίας, ο κόσμος μοιάζει να τα έχει ξεχάσει από καιρό. Δύσκολες πραγματικά εποχές.
> 
> Η ρότα, όμως, για τον _"Κύδωνα"_ είχε χαραχτεί με ασφάλεια και τα πηδάλιά του δεν παρέκκλιναν ποτέ από την πορεία τους ... 
> 
> Η φωτογραφία αγοράστηκε από το Αρχείο _Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου_, στα πλαίσια μιας προσωπικής εργασίας για την _Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας 1945-1999._
> ...


Στα αριστερα της φωτο ειναι ο ταξιαρχος Στυλιανος Πατακος αναδοχος του πλοιου.
Αυτη η χρησιμη πληροφορια για τους καλους φιλους ιστορικους του φορουμ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στα αριστερα της φωτο ειναι ο ταξιαρχος Στυλιανος Πατακος αναδοχος του πλοιου.
> Αυτη η χρησιμη πληροφορια για τους καλους φιλους ιστορικους του φορουμ.


Και δεξιά ο τότε υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Ι. Χολέβας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=Roi Baudoin;383959]Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στην παραπάνω ιστορική φωτογραφία από τα εγκαίνια του _"Κύδωνα"._

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Ιεράρχης στο κέντρο της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας πρέπει  να είναι _ο Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης_, _μητροπολίτης_ εκείνη την εποχή _Κισσάμου  και Σελίνου._
Αν κάνω λάθος, συγχωρήστε με.

 Στην παρακάτω ομάδα του _Facebook_, διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126404764342
  
 _"ΣΕΒΑΣΜΙΩΤΑΤΟΣ   ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ  
ΠΡΩΗΝ   ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΥ & ΣΕΛΙΝΟΥ 
ΕΙΡΗΝΑΙΟΣ ΓΑΛΑΝΑΚΗΣ"_
 
_"Γεννήθηκε στο Νεροχώρι Αποκορώνου το έτος 1911.
Σπούδασε στο Ιεροδιδασκαλείο Κρήτης (1927-1931) – Στη Θεολογική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Aθηνων (1932-1937).
Το Δεκέμβριο του 1957 εξελέγη από την Ι. Σύνοδο της Εκκλησίας Κρήτης Επίσκοπος Κισάμου και Σελίνου.

Επί  Αρχιερατείας του και με τη συνεργασία άλλων κοινωνικών παραγόντων  δημιουργήθηκε η μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία_  _ΑΝΕΚ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή  Εταιρεία Κρήτης), η_ _ΕΤΑΝΑΠ (Εταιρεία Αναπτύξεως Αποκορώνου), η_ _Εταιρεία  Αναπτύξεως Σελίνου, η_ _ΑΝΕΝ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Νότου).
Το  1971 εξελέγη από την Ι. Σύνοδο του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου  Μητροπολίτης της νεοσύστατης Ελληνορθόδοξης Μητρόπολης Γερμανίας. 

Το 1982 ο Μητροπολίτης  Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης με τη φροντίδα και επιμονή Κλήρου και Λαού των Επαρχιών  Κισσάμου και Σελίνου επανήλθε και πάλι στη Μητρόπολη Κισσάμου και  Σελίνου.
Τον Αύγουστο του 2005 υπέβαλε την παραίτησή του στην Ιερά Επαρχιακή Σύνοδο της Εκκλησίας της Κρήτης η οποία και έγινε αποδεκτή.
Ο  Κλήρος και ο Λαός των Επαρχιών Κισσάμου & Σελίνου τίμησαν το πρόσωπο  και του έργο του πολιού Γέροντος Μητροπολίτου των με πλήθος  συγκινητικών αποχαιρετιστήριων εκδηλώσεων."
_ 
 Ο _Ειρηναίος Γαλανάκης_ είναι ο Πρόεδρος  της _ΑΝΕΚ,_ της εταιρείας που δημιουργήθηκε για να αποτελέσει την ασφαλή  γέφυρα με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα έπειτα από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του  _"Ηράκλειον".

_Εγκαίνια Κύδωνα.jpg

_Copyright: Αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου

Αναζήτηση_ _από τον Αντώνη Λαζαρή_ _στα πλαίσια της εργασίας  
'Η Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας 1945-1999"_



[/QUOTE
Καλα εκανες και το ανεφερες tss queen anna maria γιατι η ιστορια μοιαζει λιγο με τις <εξαφανισεις> του πατερουλη

----------


## nippon

Ο οποιος τυχαινει να ειναι ο σημερινος Αρχιεπισκοπος Κρητης

----------


## sw8mfz

> Ο οποιος τυχαινει να ειναι ο σημερινος Αρχιεπισκοπος Κρητης


Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι λανθασμένο. Ο εικονιζόμενος είναι ο πρώην Κισσάμου και Σελίνου Ειρηναίος (Γαλανάκης) γεννηθείς το 1911 ο οποίος είναι και ο πρόεδρος της ΑΝΕΚ, ενώ Αρχιεπίσκοπος Κρήτης είναι ο ομώνυμος από Κυδωνίας και Αποκορώνου (Χανίων) γεννηθείς το 1933

----------


## nippon

> Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι λανθασμένο. Ο εικονιζόμενος είναι ο πρώην Κισσάμου και Σελίνου Ειρηναίος (Γαλανάκης) γεννηθείς το 1911 ο οποίος είναι και ο πρόεδρος της ΑΝΕΚ, ενώ Αρχιεπίσκοπος Κρήτης είναι ο ομώνυμος από Κυδωνίας και Αποκορώνου (Χανίων) γεννηθείς το 1933


Eυχαριστω για την διορθωση! Με προδωσε η συνωνυμια τους, και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΥΔΩΝ αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Στο βάθος στα Λεμονάδικα μας ρίχνουν μια κλεφτή ματιά τα ΝΑΞΟΣ, ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ενώ δεξιά φαίνεται και το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ.

Από τη συλλογή του Albert Novelli.

149 kydon ex wirakel.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε φίλε. Δυστυχώς το υλικό από τα βαπόρια εκείνης της εποχής είναι περιορισμένο ,οπότε κάθε φωτό που ανεβαίνει έχει ιδιαίτερη αξία...




> Το ΚΥΔΩΝ αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
> Στο βάθος στα Λεμονάδικα μας ρίχνουν μια κλεφτή ματιά τα ΝΑΞΟΣ, ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ενώ δεξιά φαίνεται και το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ.
> 
> Από τη συλλογή του Albert Novelli.
> 
> 149 kydon ex wirakel.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Chris Chania. Το υλικό δεν θα το έλεγα οτι είναι περιορισμένο, απλά πρέπει να ψάξεις για να το βρεις και δεν το βλέπεις φόρα-παρτίδα όπως για τα πλοία του σήμερα.

Το θέμα είναι οτι όταν κανείς το βρει, έχει δυο επιλογές. Μια να το μοιραστεί και μια να το κρατήσει για την παρτι του. Sorry για το οφ-τοπικ.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, για τα πλοία του παρελθόντος όπως το Κύδων, χρειάζεται πολύ ψάξιμο. Προσωπικά επειδή αγαπάω αυτό το βαπόρι έχω ψάξει αρκετά, και οτι υλικό έχω καταφέρει να βρώ το έχω μοιραστεί με τους φίλους εδώ μέσα, και φυσικά θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω, όπως ευτυχώς το κάνουν αρκετοί λάτρεις του Κύδωνα  :Smile: 




> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Chris Chania. Το υλικό δεν θα το έλεγα οτι είναι περιορισμένο, απλά πρέπει να ψάξεις για να το βρεις και δεν το βλέπεις φόρα-παρτίδα όπως για τα πλοία του σήμερα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι οτι όταν κανείς το βρει, έχει δυο επιλογές. Μια να το μοιραστεί και μια να το κρατήσει για την παρτι του. Sorry για το οφ-τοπικ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε ellinis για την σπανια φωτο του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιο, που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Κύδωνα, το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν το τελευταίο μονοπρόπελο ακτοπλοϊκό.

Φωτογραφία του H.Pieterse, πηγή

kydon1953.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πολυ καλη   ποιοτικη φωτογραφια! Βλεπουμε  αυτον το γιγαντα του Μηρτωου και Κρητικου πελαγους σε μια ποζα οπου αναδεικνυει   ολη του την μεγαλοπρεπεια!  Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ellinis  που χαρισες  σε ολους εμας τουτο το πανεμορφο ντοκουμεντο!    _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φαντασικη, καθρεπτης- φωτο του ιστορικου πλοιου της ΑΝΕΚ, της παλαιοτερης ακτοπλοικης εν λειτουγια εταιρειας στην ελλαδα

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια ακόμα ευκαιρία για ενα όμορφο ταξίδι αναμνήσεων κάποιες δεκαετίες πίσω...ευχαριστούμε...




> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Κύδωνα, το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν το τελευταίο μονοπρόπελο ακτοπλοϊκό.
> 
> Φωτογραφία του H.Pieterse, πηγή
> 
> kydon1953.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από το μακρινό 1981, μια φωτογραφία τoυ KYΔΩΝ στη Σούδα, καμουφλαρισμένο από σωρούς ξυλίας.

πηγή
kydon 81.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά τα ωραία καλούδια που είναι μαζεμένα, απ' όλους εσας σου έχονται αναμνήσεις της ωραίας μας νιότης, της ξεγνιασιάς και μιάς άλλης εποχής της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.
Εγώ όμως ........πάντα ο κακός οιωνός. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένες σε Ellinis(ευχαριστώ), Maroulis Nikos, halatros68,nautikos, Finnpartner_1966, sea_serenade, a.molos, T.S.S APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas,despo,xara,mastrokostas, esperos,Roi Baudoin, rocinante, Appia_1978,Trakman, gtogia,BEN BRUCE,chris_chania, hayabusa, Nissos Mykonos,captain_Nionios, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, giannisk88, f/b kefalonia, vinman και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


CITY OF TARANTO (2).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την φωτογραφία, αν και λυπηρό το θέαμα ενός πλοίου πριν διαλυθεί, και μου φέρνεις αναμνήσεις από δύο ταξίδια προς και από Χανιά με τον Κύδωνα το 1977 και 1980.

----------


## aegina

Eixa kanei taxeidia pros to telos tis karieras tou sta Hania,meta irthe to Aptera,panta omws i protimisi mou itan i Ariadni. :Smile:

----------


## despo

Δεν είναι βέβαια ευχάριστο το θέαμα, αλλά ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή γιατι εγω τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ξαναδεί το πλοίο στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ούτε για μένα είναι ευχάριστω που κακοκαρδίζω συνέχεια τους φίλους μου, αλλά έπιασα αυτή την επαφή τουλάχιστον τα βλέπουμε ως το τέλος τους και ας είναι λυπηρό. :Sad:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή. Είναι όντως μια θλιβερή αλλα παράλληλα συλλεκτική φωτογραφία ενός από τα βαπόρια που σημάδευσαν την Ελληνική ακτοπλοία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτο απο το ιστορικό Κύδων, φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και τον φίλο aegina. :Wink: 


CITY OF TARANTO (3).jpg

----------


## despo

Φίλε Παντελή μας 'βομβαρδίζεις' με σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όσο μου στέλνει φωτο ο φίλος Selim San θα σας τροφοδοτώ και γώ. :Wink: 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να πιάσω επαφή με Ινδία. Τότε να δεις τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερσί Παντελή, πέρα από το οι φωτο του ΚΥΔΩΝα από το διαλυτήριο είναι σίγουρα συλλεκτικές, δεν παύουν να είναι και από τις ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως CITY OF TARANTO. 
Πάντως και στο διαλυτήριο στέκεται αγέρωχο!

----------


## despo

_photo 009.jpgΣτα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Maiandros

> _photo 009.jpgΣτα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.



Γιγαντιαίο!! Σπάνια φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε φίλε despo!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλη μία απο το φίλο Selim San που τον ευχαριστώ, με το Κύδων να έχει προχωρήσει η καταστροφή του.

CITY OF TARANTO (1)____.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KYDON.jpgΜετα την ψυχοπλάκωση στο Αλιάγα,ας το δούμε ενεργό τότε στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Σιγουρα ενα ομορφο βαπορι, το ποσο καλο δεν ξερω βεβαια.Η βαρκα αυτη που ειναι εξω απο το νερο <ΙΟΝΙΟΝ> ηταν για παρα πολλα χρονια εκει,μεσα στο νερο βεβαια, πρεπει να εχω νατην δω απο το 2001 καπου εκει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μοναδικη φωτο!Σιγουρα ενα ομορφο βαπορι, το ποσο καλο δεν ξερω βεβαια.Η βαρκα αυτη που ειναι εξω απο το νερο <ΙΟΝΙΟΝ> ηταν για παρα πολλα χρονια εκει,μεσα στο νερο βεβαια, πρεπει να εχω νατην δω απο το 2001 καπου εκει


Την δούλευε ένας χαρακτηριστικός ξανθός τύπος.Δεν ξέρω σε ποιόν ανήκε.
Και κάβους έπαιρνε κ στο ξεμπλέξιμο αγκυρών βοηθούσε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kydon a.jpg Ήταν κ εκείνα τα στέγαστρα στου Τζελέπη...αλλά από την άλλη,έχουμε πολλές φωτό του ΚΥΔΩΝ;  "Κυδών" μου το έλεγε νταλικιέρης που το έπαιζε κ εξπέρ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη η οπτικη γωνια ειναι και η καλυτερη για το Κυδων.Ευχαριστω και τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για αυτα που μας χαριζει απλοχερα για πλοια που παλιοτερα δεν υπηρχε ουτε μια φωτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια και το θεμα εχει να κουνηθει περιπου εναμιση χρονο βαζω μια φωτο ως wirakel...

c421677aa0672047580f434efa775-orig.jpg


http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/m_t-wir...huri/341765794

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα παλιά γκαζάδικα με τα 2 ακομοντέσια που πολλά είχαν κ 2 άλμπουρα ήταν όμορφα. Όχι τώρα που στην πρύμη  έχουν ένα κουτί χωρίς περατζάδες.

----------


## Ellinis

Να ανεβάσουμε και μια φωτογραφία των αδελφών Braun της Historical S/S Society

KYDON_02.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H μετασκευή του ΚΥΔΩΝ ήταν ωραία.Αεροδυναμική γέφυρα,άλμπουρο,φουγάρο.Μπαλκονάρα πλώρα,περαντζάδες.Μεγάλο πλοίο γιά τα δεδομένα της τότε ακτοπλοϊας.
Έχω την γνώμη ότι εάν κ τα επόμενα βαπόρια της ΑΝΕΚ είχαν το φουγάρο μόνο άσπρο θα ήταν πιό όμορφα.
Να επισημάνω ότι εκτός από τις βάρκες που προστέθηκαν στην Ελλάδα,διατήρησε επίσης τις αρχικές 4 ξύλινες σε καπόνια προσαγωγής που είχε σαν γκαζάδικο αλλά το ζευγάρι από το άλλοτε πλωριό ακομοντέσιο μεταφέρθηκε κ αυτό πρύμα.

----------


## renetoes

Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που πρόλαβα και έκανα γύρω στα 20 ταξίδια με αυτό το πλοίο.




20150925_210229.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Όταν είμασταν μαθητές, οι δάσκαλοι μας πίεζαν να διατηρούμε "Τετράδιο Συλλογών". Με αυτό τον τρόπο κατέστρεψα πολλές φωτογραφίες ή φυλλάδια εταιρειών. Θα αναρτήσω όμως κάποιες φωτογραφίες έστω για του λίγους που θα τους αγγίξουν...

20151106_181617.jpg20151106_181942.jpg20151106_182033.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Όταν είμασταν μαθητές, οι δάσκαλοι μας πίεζαν να διατηρούμε "Τετράδιο Συλλογών". Με αυτό τον τρόπο κατέστρεψα πολλές φωτογραφίες ή φυλλάδια εταιρειών. Θα αναρτήσω όμως κάποιες φωτογραφίες έστω για του λίγους που θα τους αγγίξουν...

20151106_181617.jpg20151106_181942.jpg20151106_182033.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκτος του οτι εσωτερικα του Κυδων δεν εχουμε δει πουθενα οι υπερσπανιες φωτο σου μας δειχνουν ενα μοντερνο και πρωτοπωριακο για την εποχη εσωτερικο

----------


## renetoes

Όταν είμασταν μαθητές, οι δάσκαλοι μας πίεζαν να διατηρούμε "Τετράδιο  Συλλογών". Με αυτό τον τρόπο κατέστρεψα πολλές φωτογραφίες ή φυλλάδια  εταιρειών. Θα αναρτήσω όμως κάποιες φωτογραφίες έστω για του λίγους που  θα τους αγγίξουν...

20151106_181740.jpg 20151106_181819.jpg

Το ΚΥΔΩΝ στη Σούδα.

20151106_182332.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

οπως λεει και ο φιλος πιο πισω δεν εχουμε ξανα δει φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου.οντως αρκετα μοντερνο για εκεινη την εποχη και προσεγμενο. Εσωτερικα το περιμενα πιο σπαρτιατικο κρινοντας απο την εξωτερικη του εμφανιση και τα δεδομενα της εποχης,πρεπει να ηταν υπερηφανοι οι χανιωτες για το πλοιο τους.Μπραβο φιλε μου το αρχειο σου ειναι πραγματικος θησαυρος.

----------


## renetoes

Στον κόλπο της Σούδας τα ΚΥΔΩΝ (εξέρχεται του κόλπου) και ΚΡΗΤΗ (καταπλέει). Το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ δεμένο στο Ηράκλειο.


20151106_183141.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Συγχαρητήρια στον φίλο Renetoes για το πραγματικά σπάνιο υλικό του, και φυσικά τον ευχαριστώ που το μοιράστηκε μαζί μας. Είναι όντως συγκινητικό να βλέπει κανείς φωτογραφίες απο βαπόρια που έχουν μείνει βαθιά χαραγμένα στην καρδιά και το μυαλό μας. Το μπαρ με τις περιστρεφόμενες καρέκλες...πόσες φορές είχαμε πιεί την πορτοκαλάδα μας εκεί (Γεράνι φυσικά  :Fat: ), και βλέπαμε να φτιάχνουν το γνωστό καραβίσιο ελληνικό καφέ απο το μηχάνημα που ακόμα κάνει φασαρία όταν τον φτιάχνει. 
Το εσωτερικό του όντως είναι πολύ μοντέρνο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι μετασκευάστηκε και παραδόθηκε στον κόσμο το 1970. Προφανώς οι Χανιώτες (και μη Χανιώτες) κάτι ξέραμε που αγαπήσαμε πολύ αυτό το βαπόρι και το θυμόμαστε ακόμα με νοσταλγία...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H AΝΕΚ πιστευω οτι παντα  προσεχε τα χανια.Ειχε φτιαξει 3 πλοια ειδικα για Χανια σε 38 χρονια το ΚΥΔΩΝ το 1970 το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, που πηρε και για λιγο το ονομα ΧΑΝΙΑ το αναγλυφο ηταν ορατο στα καθισματα του καταστρωματος, και το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ενα ανετο cruise ferry το 2008.Ηρθαν και τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το 1994 και το ΛΑΤΩ το 1997 στην κουρσα της εξυπηρετησης τα τοτε καμαρια της αδριατικης

----------


## renetoes

> H AΝΕΚ πιστευω οτι παντα  προσεχε τα χανια.Ειχε φτιαξει 3 πλοια ειδικα για Χανια σε 38 χρονια το ΚΥΔΩΝ το 1970 το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, που πηρε και για λιγο το ονομα ΧΑΝΙΑ το αναγλυφο ηταν ορατο στα καθισματα του καταστρωματος, και το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ενα ανετο cruise ferry το 2008.Ηρθαν και τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το 1994 και το ΛΑΤΩ το 1997 στην κουρσα της εξυπηρετησης τα τοτε καμαρια της αδριατικης


Να συμπληρώσω κάτι, πάρα πολλοί από εμάς είδαμε το 1992-93 στην "αύρα" του νέου τότε ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ κάτι από την αντίστοιχη του παλιού "ΚΥΔΩΝ", από τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσε ΟΛΟ το έμψυχο δυναμικό του  μέχρι την καινοτομία και "χλιδή" που έφερε αυτό το πλοίο  στη γραμμή, κατ' ανάλογο τρόπο με αυτά που για πρώτη φορά είχε φέρει το ΚΥΔΩΝ.

Δυστυχώς, όλα αυτά διαψεύστηκαν για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο όσο περνούσε ο χρόνος....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να συμπληρώσω κάτι, πάρα πολλοί από εμάς είδαμε το 1992-93 στην "αύρα" του νέου τότε ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ κάτι από την αντίστοιχη του παλιού "ΚΥΔΩΝ", από τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσε ΟΛΟ το έμψυχο δυναμικό του  μέχρι την καινοτομία και "χλιδή" που έφερε αυτό το πλοίο  στη γραμμή, κατ' ανάλογο τρόπο με αυτά που για πρώτη φορά είχε φέρει το ΚΥΔΩΝ.
> 
> Δυστυχώς, όλα αυτά διαψεύστηκαν για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο όσο περνούσε ο χρόνος....


Πιστευω οτι το Βενιζελος ως εχει δεν θα βρει πουθενα πλεον σταθερο ρολο.Ομως με μια γενναια μετασκευη σε συνχρονα προτυπα, με κλεισιμο των καμπινων στο ανω γκαραζ  μια καλη ανπλαση εσωτερικων χωρων και εξσυνχρονισμο των ηλεκρονικων και μηχανηματων θα μπρορουσε να ξεκινησει μια νεα λαμπρη καριερα, αλλωστε το πλοιο ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι <βαριας> κατασκευης και εχει πολλα κουραγια ακομα

----------


## BOBKING

Από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και από τα πρώτα που ταξίδεψα μαζί τους το αξέχαστο Κύδων, από τα καμάρια που είχε τότε η ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα σε μια εξαιρετική αεροφωτογραφία από φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας στα πρώτα του χρόνια!!!,
χαρισμένη σε όλους τους κρητικούς που το αγάπησαν και θα το αγαπούν για πάντα!!!
f064a1fe93bd40f0bc25399bb71d0ed6.png

----------


## BOBKING

Το πλοίο στο τέλος της καριέρας στην ΑΝΕΚ του μου είχε πει κάποιος ότι ταξίδευε Θεσσαλονίκη Κρήτη είναι αλήθεια

----------


## renetoes

> Το πλοίο στο τέλος της καριέρας στην ΑΝΕΚ του μου είχε πει κάποιος ότι ταξίδευε Θεσσαλονίκη Κρήτη είναι αλήθεια


Ναι, με τη δρομολόγηση του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στα Χανιά, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά εναλλάξ με το ΚΡΗΤΗ, το ΚΥΔΩΝ ταξίδευε προς Θεσσαλονίκη μια φορά τη βδομαδα από Ηράκλειο και μια από Χανιά.

----------


## BOBKING

> Ναι, με τη δρομολόγηση του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στα Χανιά, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά εναλλάξ με το ΚΡΗΤΗ, το ΚΥΔΩΝ ταξίδευε προς Θεσσαλονίκη μια φορά τη βδομαδα από Ηράκλειο και μια από Χανιά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

city of taranto.jpg Ships Monthly

Παροπλισμένο μάλλον στη Χαλκίδα μαζί με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΣΤΑΡ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> city of taranto.jpg Ships Monthly
> 
> Παροπλισμένο μάλλον στη Χαλκίδα μαζί με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΣΤΑΡ.


Ναι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη έιναι στην Αυλίδα στον παροπλισμό του πριν την διάλυση.

----------


## panthiras1

Φίλε Βίκτωρα, πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιά φωτογραφία, επειδή το ΚΥΔΩΝ έχει ήδη διαλυθεί στο Αλιάγα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## BOBKING

> Φίλε Βίκτωρα, πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιά φωτογραφία, επειδή το ΚΥΔΩΝ έχει ήδη διαλυθεί στο Αλιάγα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).


Φίλε Πάνθηρα ο φίλος Βίκτωρας το ξέρει απλώς την ανέβασε για να την δούμε το Κύδων διαλύθηκε το 1998 στην Αλιάγα

----------


## tzilivak

57624303.jpg

Ενα απο τα πρωτα δρομολογια για Χανια το Φθινοπωρο του 1970!!!Αστραφτει ολοασπρο...!!!

----------


## gioros

> 57624303.jpg
> 
> Ενα απο τα πρωτα δρομολογια για Χανια το Φθινοπωρο του 1970!!!Αστράφτει ολόασπρο...!!!


Εξερετηκη φοτο ευχαριστούμε πολυ

----------


## tzilivak

> Εξερετηκη φοτο ευχαριστούμε πολυ


Τιποτα!!!Εγω ευχαριστω που με δεχτηκατε στην πιο απαιχτη πλοιο - παρεα που υπαρχει!!!

Δες εδω και την πισω μερια ,κατι λεει η σταμπα του φωτογραφου για το Νοεμβρη του 1970,"Εγκαίνια";;;ομως το πλοιο απο το Σεπτεμβρη ηταν στα Χανια,μήπως επισημα το παρουσιασανε τοτε;;;Το λιμανι παντως ειναι σιγουρα της Σουδας!!!

57624304.jpg

----------


## tzilivak

Ειρηναίος ένας εκ των κύριων ιδρυτών της ΑΝΕΚ...Φωτογραφιες του Ιωάννη Παπαδάκη

92272758_10217958353484481_7812629469444702208_o.jpg 92576473_10217958365404779_3147788115423264768_o.jpg 92951386_10217958361364678_7106517016118296576_o.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

> Ειρηναίος ένας εκ των κύριων ιδρυτών της ΑΝΕΚ...Φωτογραφιες του Ιωάννη Παπαδάκη
> 
> 92272758_10217958353484481_7812629469444702208_o.jpg 92576473_10217958365404779_3147788115423264768_o.jpg 92951386_10217958361364678_7106517016118296576_o.jpg


μπορει να κανω λαθος και συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα  εαν κανω. βλεοω δυο χειριστηρια  των μηχανων  και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε μια μηχανη το κυδων, και η γεφυρα ποιο  πολυ ιαπωνεζικη μιαζει  (καντια η ρεθυμνον). αλλα οπως και να εχει η  ιστορικη αξια ειναι  μεγαλη και οπου βλεπουμε εναν ανθρωπο που τιμησε τα ρασα του με το εργο και οχι με τα λογια. σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλες ειναι πολυ σημαντικες

----------


## tzilivak

> μπορει να κανω λαθος και συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα  εαν κανω. βλεοω δυο χειριστηρια  των μηχανων  και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε μια μηχανη το κυδων, και η γεφυρα ποιο  πολυ ιαπωνεζικη μιαζει  (καντια η ρεθυμνον). αλλα οπως και να εχει η  ιστορικη αξια ειναι  μεγαλη και οπου βλεπουμε εναν ανθρωπο που τιμησε τα ρασα του με το εργο και οχι με τα λογια. σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλες ειναι πολυ σημαντικες


λαθος εκανα ειναι τελικα απο το Απτερα,θα το μεταφερω εκει!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μπορει να κανω λαθος και συγγνωμη προκαταβολικα  εαν κανω. βλεοω δυο χειριστηρια  των μηχανων  και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε μια μηχανη το κυδων, και η γεφυρα ποιο  πολυ ιαπωνεζικη μιαζει  (καντια η ρεθυμνον). αλλα οπως και να εχει η  ιστορικη αξια ειναι  μεγαλη και οπου βλεπουμε εναν ανθρωπο που τιμησε τα ρασα του με το εργο και οχι με τα λογια. σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλες ειναι πολυ σημαντικες


Δεν θα μπορούσε ένα πλοίο του 53 να έχει αυτά τα χειριστήρια κ γέφυρα.Σωστά το ΚΥΔΩΝ είχε μιά μηχανή.

----------


## yoR

Απο το εγκαινια του ΛΑΤΩ ειναι οι φωτογραφιες.

----------


## renetoes

> Από το εγκαίνια του ΛΑΤΩ είναι οι φωτογραφίες.




Σωστά, είναι από τα εγκαίνια του ΛΑΤΩ, όχι του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Ήμουν εκεί!!!

----------

